# fin rot will not go away



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i got two bettas a while back at a not so great fish store. both with minor fin rot.
they are living in a divided 5.5 with heater (80 degrees) and currently no filteration. this tank was cycled until recently the cycle broke due to me treating the fish with melafix and doing waterchanges.

i am testing my water every couple of days to make sure that the tank is as clean as possible for these two ill bettas. i have used melafix for 14 days and i cannot tell any diffrence at all!
I have some Mardel. should i do a large water change (to remove as much melafix as possible) and start on Mardel? thanks for the help.

btw, since getting these two fish their fin rot has only gotten worse!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Try some sea salt... 1/2tsp per gallon. It can't hurt!!!

Good Luck


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

In my experience Mardel products have NOT worked for me very well. I don't have the bottles sitting in front of me but is melafix for fungus as well, or is the Pimafix for fungus. At any rate, continue with which ever one is for fungus and be patient. keep the lights off except when feeding. I'm not sure if bettas tolerate salt, but read up on it, and if helps use that as well. try gradually getting your temp up to 84. 2 degrees every cpl days until steady at 84.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

pima for fungus  

For fin rot, I used to use Maracyn/Maracyn 2... but I've since switched to tetracycline for bad cases and have been much happier with those results. 

Oh and bettas can tolerate salt


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

so can i do both salt and anti biotics at the same time?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes you can. You may wish to try the salt before moving to antibiotics.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

antis are last resort, as they will kill off the bacteria in the tank as well, putting you back into a cycling state. Cheers christine I thought it was Pima too, but I didn't want to say for sure and look like a dumb dumb  So switch from Mela to Pima manda as well and hopefully all works out for ya.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i am using mela not prima. its says its for fin/tail rott.

either way i will treat with this a few more days, then stop and try salt.

thanks for all of the help


----------

